# Google- Celiac Disease, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and Gluten Sensitivity - Celiac.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Celiac Disease, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and Gluten Sensitivity**Celiac.com*They elaborate on their hypothesis that gluten sensitivity and post-infectious *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) represent two triggers that can explain at *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

